# The Medlers Yard! - January 2016



## mockingbird (Jan 23, 2016)

During the trip in December I wanted to venture here, see what was about mainly to increase some variety into my portfolio,which consists of "models" and "decay" with some odd animals/landscapes. Didnt really venture here for the "hobby". It was late in the day and after a few minutes down the track, deer approached while some ran off, soon we was seeing deer everywhere, of course some shots was added for my portfolio, but I did take some general arty shots for uploading to here.
The buses I loved, using a wide angle an even the fisheye proved worthy, especially with those decaying leafs!
I really loved how peaceful (minus deer) was around here, every so often those tins would bang with the wind against the gate, an you felt really alone. After 20mins though we had to move on plenty more to see, rather than spending way to long documenting decaying vehicles.

History below!

According to some sources across the web, the Medler family was really well known, with the owner of the scrap yard dying in 1989, his wife took over the business an soon it went into decay.


























































Cheers for looking! everyone 

Hopefully be making the DP meet! I have so many locations I am venturing to with Cunningplan, that on the sunday we should of explored over 15 locations in 2 days! So expect us! :yes: if we are still alive!


----------



## krela (Jan 23, 2016)

Would be great to see you both.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 23, 2016)

krela said:


> Would be great to see you both.



Certainly a change of clothes an shower needed, before we arrive though!


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 26, 2016)

15 locations in 2 days.... good one.


----------



## smiler (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice One MB, Loved the last shot, Thanks


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 26, 2016)

Very nice shots, love the details


----------



## Bones out (Jan 27, 2016)

Excellent! Tell me, which one of those beauties had the engine in the cab? Was it a commer? I remember as a kid being sat on one of those as it was the only 'spare' seat. Burnt my bum and as hot as hell in the summer.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 28, 2016)

Love the perspectives down the coach, thanks for sharing


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 28, 2016)

Bones out said:


> Excellent! Tell me, which one of those beauties had the engine in the cab? Was it a commer? I remember as a kid being sat on one of those as it was the only 'spare' seat. Burnt my bum and as hot as hell in the summer.



That would be the Leyland FG that had the engine in the cab. Also here you can see the 'kerb view' windows which were a feature of this vehicle. The design meant the interior of the cab was narrow.

Those bus shots are really good aren't they?


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 2, 2016)

Sludden said:


> That would be the Leyland FG that had the engine in the cab. Also here you can see the 'kerb view' windows which were a feature of this vehicle. The design meant the interior of the cab was narrow.
> 
> Those bus shots are really good aren't they?



All simple photography here, nothing complicated thats for sure  thank you!


----------

